# Minnesota Breeder



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Here are the links onOFA of the animals with that kennel name that are of the age to be bred.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

You can also check with the local golden retriever club.


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I sent you a private message. Hope you can open it.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I own MapleHills Kennel in Clayton, WI and we are primarily involved in field work. Below are breeder in WI, MN, and IL that I like. Most are field but some are obedience and a few are show or have show line influence.



Choctaw in Clintonville, WI
Dichi in Portage, WI
Docmar in Duluth MN
Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI
Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI
Greenmeadow in St Croix Falls, WI
Maxhaven in Wyoming MN
Miners in Sheridan IL
MVP in Eau Claire, WI
Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside of Wilmar, MN
Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI
Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI
Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers in Elk River, MN
Topbrass – some litters are born in northern IL
Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI
Webshire in Larsen, WI
Wildwing in Hayward, WI


Always check for health clearances on BOTH parents of every litter you consider.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

> Also, are there any breeders in Minnesota & western Wisconsin that people would recommend contacting?


As always, when someone here asks about Wisconsin, I cannot recommend Nalyns as we had a horrible experience. Our situation is well documented here if you feel compelled to do a search.

Good luck finding your sweet pup!


----------



## Piper84 (Sep 15, 2016)

We obtained a female from Pam back in 2005. Our Golden is still with us, age 11, and thriving. She is the most wonderful dog one could ever hope to have. She has the sweetest temperament but she's very playful, even now. And we've never had any health issues. We lost our older dog (Hovawart) last week and I am hoping to get another Golden from Pam. I would highly recommend getting a Golden from her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jane from Four Lakes Golden Retrievers just had a very large litter and currently has 2 boys available.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Piper84 said:


> We obtained a female from Pam back in 2005. Our Golden is still with us, age 11, and thriving. She is the most wonderful dog one could ever hope to have. She has the sweetest temperament but she's very playful, even now. And we've never had any health issues.....


I am so glad that your family has been so lucky and your girl is doing well. Unfortunately one dog who hasn't had health issues does not give the full picture on the dozens of other dogs that the breeder has produced. 

This breeder is not listing results for heart and yearly eye checks on OFA. Since she does list hips and elbows it is reasonable to draw the conclusion that she isn't testing her breeding dogs for eye and heart issues that Goldens are prone to. I really hope you will ask her for proof of all health clearances before purchasing another puppy from her. 

The possibility of eye issues in our breed makes it a necessity that all breeding dogs have their eyes checked every single year to try to avoid producing puppies with painful, horrible eye disease. If she isn't having heart clearances with a cardiologist prior to breeding and having eye exams done to avoid breeding dogs with eye issues, it is really not giving her puppies the best odds possible at a healthy life. 

It's absolutely inexcusable to breed Golden Retrievers without these clearances. Please read the information I'm linking on eye disease, it's inherited, excruciatingly painful for the dogs, unbeknownst to us, and ultimately causes blindness. Golden Retriever Pigmentary Uveitis @ Animal Eye Care I'd go so far as to say that a breeder not trying their best to avoid producing this in their puppies is a bad breeder and a rotten human being.


----------



## elaine (Jun 23, 2017)

GoldInMyHeart said:


> As always, when someone here asks about Wisconsin, I cannot recommend Nalyns as we had a horrible experience. Our situation is well documented here if you feel compelled to do a search.
> 
> Good luck finding your sweet pup!


Saw your message,,, We have looked and talked to Nylans and was close to thinking about sending a deposit. Could you please send me an Email and let me know what you know about this Kennel. Would be greatly appreciated. My Email address is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

elaine said:


> Saw your message,,, We have looked and talked to Nylans and was close to thinking about sending a deposit. Could you please send me an Email and let me know what you know about this Kennel. Would be greatly appreciated. My Email address is [email protected] Thank you


As this is an older thread you may wish to look for more information about Nylan's Goldens at the following thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...4522-looking-reputable-breeder-wisconsin.html
The other option would be to start a thread of your own asking about Nylan's Goldens or start a thread posting the registered names of the sire and dam of the litter which you are interested in and asking for a check of clearances. In all likelihood members will respond.


----------



## Piper84 (Sep 15, 2016)

Your post suggests that Pam is an irresponsible breeder and you should really inquire yourself before posting such things and hinting that someone is not a responsible breeder. I realize there are a lot of people just mating their dogs with other dogs to make puppies, but she is definitely not one of them. I don't need to defend her, her dogs speak for her. Pam does test all her dogs and you can obtain test results for any dogs you are considering.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Piper84 said:


> Your post suggests that Pam is an irresponsible breeder and you should really inquire yourself before posting such things and hinting that someone is not a responsible breeder. I realize there are a lot of people just mating their dogs with other dogs to make puppies, but she is definitely not one of them. I don't need to defend her, her dogs speak for her. Pam does test all her dogs and you can obtain test results for any dogs you are considering.


This is an old thread... but on re-read, I will say that all clearances (heart and eye seem to be missing on OFA which I did check again today) should be listed. It's inexpensive to do so but more importantly, it is an explicit piece of the code of ethics. One should not have to inquire of the breeder to see for themselves the heart and eye clearances.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Piper84 said:


> .... I don't need to defend her, her dogs speak for her. Pam does test all her dogs and you can obtain test results for any dogs you are considering.


Sorry, dogs can't speak. The only thing that speaks for a breeder being reputable and conscientious is following the code of ethics for health testing prior to a dog being bred and making sure those records are available for all to see and benefit from the information. The OFA database is a public record that will be available long after we are all gone. This breeder has some dogs listed with elbow clearances but also some with no clearance. Did the dog fail or did she not have it done? Elbow issues are proven to be an increased risk for a puppy if one parent has an issue, it's vital information to share. People study pedigrees to try to minimize risk in future puppies. Other breeders can't use this information in their research if it's not made available. When Pam passes away, there will be no one to answer those questions. That is inexcusable. The information is invaluable and no one should have to go digging for it.


----------

